# Aggressive Doe



## D_Mom549 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a first time momma who kindled three babies on Thursday. My husband mentioned to me yesterday that when he went to check on the kits as he was closing her door she charged him. Then this morning when I went out and checked her cage she scratched up my hand. How should I handle this? I've never had to deal with an aggressive rabbit so I'm unsure what to do. She wasn't like this before the babies. She was very sweet and sociable. Is this a behavior that will more than likely stay? Will she now be aggressive even without babies? I have two other does who are fine with me checking their babies and it's important that I be able to check them without having to worry about being scratched. Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Citylife (Sep 11, 2012)

I have a doe who can be a bit testy and I give her about a 1/2x1/2" hunk of apple or carrot.  Its a welcome tastey distraction.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## DianeS (Sep 11, 2012)

I agree, food for distraction. Most does I've heard of get over this pretty quickly once they realize you aren't going to hurt the kits.


----------



## D_Mom549 (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you! I tried the carrot but she wasn't interested. She did however run behind her next box when I was checking the kits. I'll see as the days go on how she does.


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Sep 12, 2012)

i have only a couple does that do that still with babies everyone else could care less right from birth what i do with them. when i feed my girls i put the pellets in their bowl on the opposite side of the nest. when i feed is when i check them to distract her, if that doesn't work i bribe w dandy lions. i talk to her to calm her and pet her even if she grunts and fusses. i check the babies or i take them out in my shirt for quick pics. i put them back then i pet her and talk to her for about 5 min then i leave. that's how i break them of it. i don't let her bully me because they need checked she just needs to realize ur not gonna hurt them. most does only do that till the kits eyes open or they start comeing out of the nest so i think once past that point you should have no worries but sometimes ya get a stuborn one in there who tries to hold out longer. after a few litters those ones usually catch on and then don't care anymore either. every doe is different of course so try a few things see what works best for you and your doe. hope this helps ya some.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Sep 13, 2012)

She is just being a protective mother. She should mellow out soon....I agree with distracting her with treats. We give our grumbly mama a bit of Calf Manna when we want to check the kits.


----------



## lexibot (Nov 19, 2012)

I recently bought a doe that is lunging at me, I am sure she'll be even more terrible when she kindles (supposedly she could be bred). I'll probbaly just do what I did to the last rabbit that did that to me; distract her somehow and pull out the nest as fast as I can, look the babies over, then replace the nest back. 

The guy I got her from wasn't very nice to her nor the buck I got, so I assume that's partially her problem, he literally picked the rabbits up by the scruff of the neck and carried them like a suitcase... I was slightly miffed and just surprised anyone would handle a rabbit like that... but if she had an attitude, I guess I can see why... She didn't start her mess with me until the next day after I bought her, so I don't know. 

I do know one thing... I would never carry a rabbit like that :/


----------

